# Does the tank make the room or the room make the tank? Lets see pics of your tank in the room!



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I always felt it was interesting to I the room the tank is in. I have been in this hobby for 10 years, I can remember tanks having my laundry next to it on my desk in my room at my parents house, to getting the first real stand the looked good, cosmetically, to having my own space and trying to keep with the decor. I wish I had pictures of my older setups in the room but I don't. I have seen amazing tanks in basements to million dollar homes. Lets see it all. 


Here is mine in my studio, though it is much more visable to me that it looks in the picture.


----------



## Kroger (Nov 11, 2019)

Obviously still under construction and the tv is going from what in the pic a 32" to a 65" to cover up the negative space, but regardless I still find myself looking at the tanks vs the tv. I'd say it all depends on your setup and placement. Only one of the tanks is mostly finished and the other is going to be a desert themed aquascape, it's taken 5 months to cure the drift wood. It's slow going project. But I think the tank makes the room.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

That tank with the flat stones looks fantastic. I think the bigger TV would be a nice addition to the scape, though 32 to 65 is quite the jump. Thank you for your contribution.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

My 40 breeder in our somewhat small but cozy living room of our mobile home


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

My tank is in the Den. Great place to sit back, have a glass of wine, and listen to music and watch the tank. It's an older picture, right before I added much more light and RO water. 

DIY stand. Solid oak, no 2 x 4's or plywood.


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

My downstairs fish room. Currently a 45 gallon and 46 bowfront on the left and a 100 gallon on the right. In time my plan is to add other large tanks as I can afford them and I would like some sort of furniture in the room (chairs/couches) in front of the tanks to view them comfortably and make the room look nice. I still haven't fully unpacked from moving a few months ago so I still have things laying around and stacked up. My office and laundry room is in the next room to the right and my quarantine tanks will be there as well (currently two 40 breeders). Guest bath and guest bedrooms are to the left. Everything else is upstairs but I spend most of the day in my office. Great being so close to my fish tanks most of the day as in my old house they were off the kitchen in a small room I only used for eating but otherwise didn't spend time in and my office was on the other side of the house. My new office also looks out onto a shady walled courtyard which I plan on making a beautiful garden eventually. 

Fish Room by Kaveh Maguire, on Flickr


----------



## Grobbins48 (Oct 16, 2017)

My two tanks are in my office, where I spend every day when not on the road. It's a nice way to relax and take in some perspective through the stress of work and life. My desk in a corner desk to the left of the planted tank. Most of my conference calls are taken facing the tanks with a notebook on my lap.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

I have 2 matching 50 gallon Fluval Osaka cubes in my living room, one in each corner. One just experienced a massive crypt melt, so just showing the better one!








I rarely open the curtain so that light hits this tank, but it made for a nicer photo. Barrier by the bay window is to keep a certain bulldog away from houseplants.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> I have 2 matching 50 gallon Fluval Osaka cubes in my living room, one in each corner. One just experienced a massive crypt melt, so just showing the better one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Look at that amazing Staghorn fern ! :surprise:


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Aw thanks! I can't take much credit for it though, other than keeping it alive. That was my Mom's who passed away in March. She had a real green thumb and my sister and I took in about a dozen houseplants each. Quite a few of which we had to spend some time figuring out what were. But that one is probably the most special to me.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> Aw thanks! I can't take much credit for it though, other than keeping it alive. That was my Mom's who passed away in March. She had a real green thumb and my sister and I took in about a dozen houseplants each. Quite a few of which we had to spend some time figuring out what were. But that one is probably the most special to me.


Bless her heart. What a great living memory of your mother.


----------



## Desert Pupfish (May 6, 2019)

Kroger said:


> Obviously still under construction and the tv is going from what in the pic a 32" to a 65" to cover up the negative space, but regardless I still find myself looking at the tanks vs the tv. I'd say it all depends on your setup and placement. Only one of the tanks is mostly finished and the other is going to be a desert themed aquascape, it's taken 5 months to cure the drift wood. It's slow going project. But I think the tank makes the room.





Blackheart said:


> My 40 breeder in our somewhat small but cozy living room of our mobile home





Blue Ridge Reef said:


> I have 2 matching 50 gallon Fluval Osaka cubes in my living room, one in each corner. One just experienced a massive crypt melt, so just showing the better one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd much rather watch a fish tank than TV. Would love to remove the TV above my fireplace and replacing it with a big tank......


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I have tanks in 4 rooms of my house. This tank is in my dining room which changes routinely depending on the season. Right now we have Thanksgiving blending into Christmas. The tank just got an upgrade as well


----------



## Desert Pupfish (May 6, 2019)

Discusluv said:


> I have tanks in 4 rooms of my house. This tank is in my dining room which changes routinely depending on the season. Right now we have Thanksgiving blending into Christmas. The tank just got an upgrade as well


Love how festive this is. Though I think there oughta be a law against putting up Xmas before Thanksgiving, but that's me LOL

Really like the minimalist look of your aquarium stand. Those steel legs must be deceptively strong. How big is the tank? I'd love to something similar in a mid-century modern style with hairpin legs to match my midcentury house. Just need to make sure they could handle the load.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Desert Pupfish said:


> Love how festive this is. Though I think there oughta be a law against putting up Xmas before Thanksgiving, but that's me LOL
> 
> Really like the minimalist look of your aquarium stand. Those steel legs must be deceptively strong. How big is the tank? I'd love to something similar in a mid-century modern style with hairpin legs to match my midcentury house. Just need to make sure they could handle the load.


This stand (and 30 gallon tank) I bought about 14 years ago at Petco. The tank was right next to the stand as a set. Its held up this tank for along time.


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

I always try to fit and design the tank to the room.
This is my current tank... and in this case the entire main living space is pretty much one big open room, which left me with very little choice for location.


----------



## Desert Pupfish (May 6, 2019)

Stunning design--right down to the Designer Doodle....


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Desert Pupfish said:


> Stunning design--right down to the Designer Doodle....


haha, thanks! I didn't even realize I got all three animals in the shot. :laugh2:


----------



## Desert Pupfish (May 6, 2019)

d2creative said:


> haha, thanks! I didn't even realize I got all three animals in the shot. :laugh2:


So that was a cat, not a throw pillow?


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

d2creative said:


> I always try to fit and design the tank to the room.
> This is my current tank... and in this case the entire main living space is pretty much one big open room, which left me with very little choice for location.
> 
> Funny enough, your journal inspired my thread. That home would probably cost me 2.5 million or so out my way, so I wanted to include all who don't have the means to have everything just like we want, or may still live with parents, etc. I feel the tank is an expression of our personality, our decor is as well, and I always love seeing the actual rooms. We have a bunch of great examples so far in this thread.


----------



## AcidGambit (Aug 30, 2018)

This is the view from my desk in my home office:










The bookshelf in my office also has two pico tanks:


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Symmetrical tanks. Yes.

What are those lights?


----------



## AcidGambit (Aug 30, 2018)

Streetwise said:


> Symmetrical tanks. Yes.
> 
> What are those lights?


It is the "UP AQUA PRO-LED-N17 7" Flexible LED Light." They were out of stock for a while, but are available on Amazon again.


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

talontsiawd said:


> That home would probably cost me 2.5 million or so out my way


Well I guess we did something right with the remodel if that's how it looks. :laugh2: Probably half that in reality. And just a fraction of that here in Houston, even being close to downtown.
The wide angle lens makes it look much bigger than it really is. The whole 3 bed house is less than 2400 sq ft and no basements here. 
It's a traditional, 1950's home. This was the outside when we bought it... And other than new landscaping, it still looks the same. Blechh. :confused1:











But yes, totally agree... we all have different sizes and styles of homes so its always interesting to see what others have done. I always like these threads.
Each one of my tank setups looks completely different from the previous due to the home/space its in and figuring out the placement, size and style is one of my favorite parts of the build! :nerd:




AcidGambit said:


> The bookshelf in my office also has two pico tanks:


Awesome. What size are those and what livestock?
This is my 7g Betta/Cherry Shrimp tank that sits next to the TV. 
You can just barely see its shadow on the very right of the dog pic I posted earlier. lol


----------



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

I like the exterior of that house @d2creative. It's unique.


----------



## Vinster8108 (Sep 1, 2016)

Makes the room 

More pics on IG, @ Columbus_Aquascaping


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Vinster8108 said:


> View attachment 889807
> 
> Makes the room
> 
> More pics on IG, @ Columbus_Aquascaping


It _is_ the room! :laugh2:


----------



## Tessa (Dec 8, 2015)

My tank sits right next to my computer:


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

In my living room I feel that my tanks are part of the room. Neither the "stuff" in it or the tanks "make the room". They compliment one another. 
Where in my dining room, the aquarium is eclipsed by the decor. In my kitchen/ eating area, the three tanks pretty much dominate the room. 

Living room:


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Nine of ten tanks, all small.

https://vimeo.com/376462985


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

I really appreciate sharing this hobby with all of you. My last saltwater tank was flooded out by Irene in 2011, and I went thru a lot (life, relationship, career), before I could come back to maintaining underwater life.

This is a pretty supportive forum, and it is nice to see all the variety, and good advice.

Cheers


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

talontsiawd said:


> I always felt it was interesting to I the room the tank is in. I have been in this hobby for 10 years, I can remember tanks having my laundry next to it on my desk in my room at my parents house, to getting the first real stand the looked good, cosmetically, to having my own space and trying to keep with the decor. I wish I had pictures of my older setups in the room but I don't. I have seen amazing tanks in basements to million dollar homes. Lets see it all.
> 
> 
> Here is mine in my studio, though it is much more visable to me that it looks in the picture.


Very cool home studio, but I don't see any guitars!??


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

ChrisX said:


> Very cool home studio, but I don't see any guitars!??





ChrisX said:


> Very cool home studio, but I don't see any guitars!??


I make Hip Hop music so when I need guitar, I hire someone or collaborate with the artists who play. I am strongly considering taking up the bass though. Thank you for the compliment!



This is a really fun thread, I love seeing all these setups.


----------



## FischAutoTechGarten (Jul 11, 2003)

*room makes the tnank*



AcidGambit said:


> This is the view from my desk in my home office:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmmm... symmetry.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

I love symmetrical tanks. I just redid the soil substrate on two symmetrical tanks in my bedroom (the ones on opposite sites of my TV in my video in this thread). It took months, because I kept pausing to move new shrimp fry which would stay invisible until a tube appeared in the tanks. Now that I am done, I think I may do red in one and blue in another. I already have a yellow shrimp tank, and a nano cube for all the irregulars.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

talontsiawd said:


> I make Hip Hop music so when I need guitar, I hire someone or collaborate with the artists who play. I am strongly considering taking up the bass though. Thank you for the compliment!
> 
> 
> 
> This is a really fun thread, I love seeing all these setups.


I should I have rotated further in my room to show my Mackie 824s from the mid nineties, and my Ableton Push 2. I still have my two Technics 1200s from 1993, $330 each, but they are stashed elsewhere.

Cheers


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Streetwise said:


> I should I have rotated further in my room to show my Mackie 824s from the mid nineties, and my Ableton Push 2. I still have my two Technics 1200s from 1993, $330 each, but they are stashed elsewhere.
> 
> Cheers


Make another post! We used to have a thread with musicians about 10 years back. I have had 4 fairly substantial setups, my last pic being the least, but never had a studio without a planted tank. I am guessing you had MK2's on the Technics, super jealous, when I wanted them, they were $100-150 used, now that I can afford them, a little pricey because even though I am not a DJ (I can DJ), I would want two instead of my one, lowly Stanton S.60 with the weakest direct drive ever. It sounds nice with the cartridge I use, but not fun to scratch on, and I like beat matching more, not that I am great at that and blending. You definitely didn't loose money on that purchase (minus inflation). The Mackies are classic as well, though I prefer a 6 inch, especially with a sub to reference (I can't do that here). 

I know this thread is not about planted studios but I just finished producing an album in full. This is the first work I am involved with that will be released in like 4 years of a music hiatus, I just love music, making it, and I am really into equipment so sorry to hold up the thread, I want to see it!


----------



## AcidGambit (Aug 30, 2018)

I recently upgraded by side-by-side tanks from 2-gallon UNS 20Cs to 4-gallon UNS 25Cs.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

I've upgraded to matching tanks in each room since posting last. 

Living room has two 45 gallon Osakas (watching the Waco show, since I bet someone will ask):









Office has two 10 gallon Dennerle Scraper's tanks (I should retake this one, the left tank looks much nicer already):


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Downgraded recently from a 40b to a 33 long in our mobile home. Wanted a 4 foot tank, but not one that was huge. So with that, its both a downgrade and an upgrade to me. Good trade off IMO with the 33 long. Wanted a 40L actually, but they cost like 50 dollars more than I got my 33 for at my LFS. Much happier with it than I was with my 40b. I love 4 foot tanks.


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

I use the tank light to read the kindle lol









Nice conversation piece with friends as well; Vin kutty on the right side of pic, and Bryan james on the left.


----------



## JCombra (Oct 11, 2018)

OK,this thread made me realize I have a pretty nice looking tank.....but an ugly house !!!


----------



## FischAutoTechGarten (Jul 11, 2003)

JCombra said:


> OK,this thread made me realize I have a pretty nice looking tank.....but an ugly house !!!


Best response of this thread! Put a smile on my face.


----------



## Tiger15 (Jan 7, 2018)

Good thread!

A panorama view of my show tanks from my sofa in the living room. I use binocular regularly to get close up view from distance and can spy on fish. I keep large cichlid with plants and they behave differently not knowing they are watched.


----------



## d2creative (Jan 24, 2013)

Xiaozhuang said:


>


Love that scape on the right!!!


----------



## WaterWelder (Mar 31, 2020)

Here's a shot of my study nook. I've got a good side view of the tank from my chair and can still see it well from the couch as well. No middle swimmers yet, just a novice jungle tank full of swords and creeping jenny with a variety of corys. They're very sociable and like to hang out with me while I work. It's hard to look at those poor guys head on while they beg and not give in! :laugh2:


----------



## KaylSoftpaws (Aug 23, 2019)

My view from where I normally sit in the living room. Only place this tank fit, but it works really well. And you can just see the edge of the 75g in the dining room on the left side. 

And yes, that's an axolotl squishmellow on top of the tank. My roommate gave him to me. He's blocking a gap in the plastic stripping and keeping the hatchet fish in the tank 😆


----------



## Deedledee (Sep 13, 2016)

I have always regarded my aquariums as living pieces of furniture, so I usually try to make them fit into the setting. I much prefer an aquarium in my living room, and keep the tv in the den. This is my 34 gallon "topless", which I set up almost four years ago. It's gone through a few changes over time, and this is a fairly new rescape since Feb this year. I love the ever changing landscape,and like many other hobbyist's, I have found this aquarium to be a real lifesaver during these difficult days ! Stay well everyone !


----------



## mboley (Jan 26, 2018)

My tank is in the dining room. The stand matches cabinets in the kitchen. My wife made me camouflage the T5 light fixture with a fake plant when I switched to T5's. Excuse the sparse plants on the tank, I just did a restart with new substrate last week.


----------



## FischAutoTechGarten (Jul 11, 2003)

mboley said:


> My tank in the dining room. The stand matches cabinets in the kitchen. My wife made me camouflage the T5 light fixture with a fake plant when I switched to T5's. Excuse the sparse plants on the tank, I just did a restart with new substrate last week.


Good on you sir! These are precisely the compromises we need to be willing to make to demonstrate to our wives that we are reasonable and will take their feelings into consideration. It builds strength in a marriage and has this little side benefit of your wife not viewing the hobby as all encompassing and a bother..... and then we get to spend a little more money. :grin2::wink2:


----------



## mboley (Jan 26, 2018)

LOL! A compromise indeed! It was a small price to pay; a little plastic foliage for a T5 fixture. I thought I got the best of that deal.


----------



## WaterWelder (Mar 31, 2020)

Deedledee said:


> I have always regarded my aquariums as living pieces of furniture, so I usually try to make them fit into the setting. I much prefer an aquarium in my living room, and keep the tv in the den. This is my 34 gallon "topless", which I set up almost four years ago. It's gone through a few changes over time, and this is a fairly new rescape since Feb this year. I love the ever changing landscape,and like many other hobbyist's, I have found this aquarium to be a real lifesaver during these difficult days ! Stay well everyone !


Dang, those are some good looking tanks! What kind of black background did you use? Dark backgrounds make plants look so bloody good it's insane.


----------

